# 1 Lumabyte... capaz de alamcenar todo el universo



## Trick21

les presento al lumabyte:



		Código:
	

10.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.
000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.
000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.
000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.
000.000 (aproximadamente)


10 Exponente 210.... osea 10 y 210 ceros !

es la medida mas grande hasta el momento que existe en almacenameinto de bytes no esta creada fisicamente en ningun luagr pero se estima qeu es capaz de almacenar tooooodo el universo en datos

la medida mas grande creada hasta el momento es el zettabyte, utilizado en un servidor de internet qeu equivale a 10 Exponeente 21 osea 10 y 21 ceros.... hay uan gran diferencia entre el zettabyte 
y el lumabyte pero se estima qeu dentrod e 20 años ya 1 zettabyte va a ser como un gigabyte...

esta es otra demostracion de como al tecnologia crece a pasos gigantes! ace poco con 30 megas cargabas un MS-DOS y za! una compu! ahora minimo apra tener una compud ecente con office, windows 2000 o XP, 
y algo de espacio apra porlomenso gaurdar algunq eu otro archivo se necesita 10 Gb para estar comodo :S

aahh! y venta "residencial" por ahroa existe discos de 2 Terabyte.... 2048 Gb

saludos!

PD: muchos ceros no :s


----------



## zeta_bola_1

eeeeeeeeeee, grosso, zettabyte. se acordaron de mi, jajaja


----------



## manu_sonata

pero tambien existe el yottabyte que equivale a 1024 zettabytes


----------



## zeta_bola_1

na, para, ya me habia emocionado conel zetta, de donde sacan esos sufijos?


----------



## manu_sonata

wikipedia


----------



## mabauti

extraño mi DD de 200MB =[


----------



## zeta_bola_1

vos lo averigüaste en la eiki, pero el que lo "invento" de donde lo saco?


----------



## KARAPALIDA

existira para entonces el format c:  

tiempo estimado 45 años  

Si pero el windose va a gastar medio lumabite mas o menos.
Ni hablar el Call of Duty 250 jua el otro medio lumabite.


Esto amigos es como el sueldo. Mas ganas mas gastas, siempre debes.


----------



## Eduardo

Trick21 dijo:
			
		

> les presento al lumabyte:.....10 Exponente 210.... osea 10 y 210 ceros !


Es *2^210*.



> es la medida mas grande hasta el momento que existe en almacenameinto de bytes no esta creada fisicamente en ningun luagr pero se estima qeu es capaz de almacenar tooooodo el universo en datos


? ? ? "Inventar" una notacion para numeros grandes no es nada nuevo. 
Ya Arquimedes propuso las "Miriadas" (10000 = 1 Miriada) y usando una notacion "estilo exponencial" calculaba el numero de granos de arena del universo conocido. Todo 200 años AC .
En la decada del 30 un chico de 10 años propuso el Googol (10^100 = 1 Googol), popularizado por su padre (Matematico y escritor).


No importa cuanto de grande sea la información siempre sera un numero finito --> siempre habra un numero de bits para almacenarla.
El problema de los numeros grandes, es que al ser mucho mayores de lo que cualquiera puede percibir, se pierde idea de la magnitud. Mas todavia cuando se usa notacion exponencial.


En una epoca donde hablar de Gigabytes y Terabytes se volvio cosa comun, el pensar en magnitudes mayores en pocos años es perfectamente logico. Solamente que seria bueno asociar esa magnitud con algo conocido para no perder idea del tamaño.

Si yo pregunto: Que tamaño cree que tendria un sistema de almacenamiento de 1 Lumabyte? Esto suponiendo ya bien desarrollada esa tecnologia.

Tal vez algunos piensen en el tamaño de un disco duro comun, otros tal vez piensen en contenedores apilados llenos de servidores (como Google) y otros piensen en una instalacion imaginaria de miles de kilometros cuadrados.

Pero es seguro que cualquier estimacion se quedara corta. Si suponemos un limite para cualquier tecnologia que pueda desarrollarse de 1 bit por atomo, y tenemos en cuenta que toda Tierra tiene apenas ~10^51 atomos --> Harian falta 8 billones (8*10^12) de planetas Tierra para alcanzar el Lumabyte (10^63) , y todavia falta la circuiteria de acceso!.


----------



## DJ DRACO

amigo...t hago una pregunta...

estas seguro que el planeta solo tiene 10^51 atomos?

un dato de avogadro es: 6,022 x 10^23 átomos es 1 mol. y en un ejemplo, 1 mol de Hidrogeno solo pesa 1gramo.

no creo q haya SOLO 10^51 atomos en todo el planeta ! !.

debe haber unos cuantos más.

los atomos son diminutos amigo.

lo se pq estudie mucho
jejejeje
hejhejeje
jejeje

saludos.


----------



## Eduardo

DJ DRACO dijo:
			
		

> amigo...t hago una pregunta...
> estas seguro que el planeta solo tiene 10^51 atomos?


Es una estimacion "conocida", con los limites de toda estimacion donde se hacen simplificaciones respecto a la composicion interna de la Tierra.



> un dato de avogadro es: 6,022 x 10^23 átomos es 1 mol. y en un ejemplo, 1 mol de Hidrogeno solo pesa 1gramo.
> no creo q haya SOLO 10^51 atomos en todo el planeta ! !.
> debe haber unos cuantos más.
> los atomos son diminutos amigo


.
Los atomos son diminutos pero los numeros en notacion cientifica engañan mucho, sobre todo en esos ordenes.

Vamos a usar tus datos y calcular los atomos de una masa de hidrogeno igual a la Tierra:
En http://www.solarviews.com/span/earth.htm tenes el dato que falta: La masa de la Tierra = 5.97*10^24 Kg

--> Luego la cantidad de atomos de hidrogeno seria:
N = 1000 * 5.97*10^24 * 6.022*10^23 = 3.6*10^51 atomos de hidrogeno

Dentro del orden de la otra estimacion...


----------



## anthony123

Mi compu tiene 35 MB y estoy super comodo..! Creo que la opinion de el creador de este post es un poco subjetiva: "para andar bien se necesitan 10 GB"..!


----------



## zeta_bola_1

mi duda es de donde sacan los nombres, o sea quien dice que un luma es tanto, un mega es tanto un giga es tanto y de donde sacan ese nombre, o sea luma salio de donde


----------



## electrodan

anthony123 dijo:
			
		

> Mi compu tiene 35 MB y estoy super comodo..! Creo que la opinion de el creador de este post es un poco subjetiva: "para andar bien se necesitan 10 GB"..!


De disco duro?  O de RAM?


----------



## Eduardo

zeta_bola_1 dijo:
			
		

> mi duda es de donde sacan los nombres, o sea quien dice que un luma es tanto, un mega es tanto un giga es tanto y de donde sacan ese nombre, o sea luma salio de donde


Los nombres oficiales-oficiales provienen de organismos como pueden ser la Oficina Internacional de Pesos y Medidas que establece el SI (Sistema Internacionnal de unidades) o el IEC (International Electrotechnical Commission).
Los nombres son elegidos por miembros del organismo y el criterio por lo visto es que no haya ambiguedad y que tenga 'algo' que ver con el tema.

Asi,  los prefijos deca, hecto y kilo significan "10","100" y "1000" en griego, pero mega,giga y tera significan "grande","gigante" y "monstruo" (tambien en griego).
Hay en otros idiomas, pico viene del español (por pequeño) , femto y atto del danes (15 y 18, por ser 10^-15 y 10^-18 )


Hoy por hoy, hasta donde se, el SI (lo 'oficial') llega hasta el prefijo Yotta (10^24), muchos ordenes de magnitud por debajo de Luma.


----------



## zeta_bola_1

gracias eduardo, ESO era lo que queria saber


----------



## juancarfox

Trick21 escribió:
 les presento al lumabyte:.....10 Exponente 210.... osea 10 y 210 ceros ! 
Es 2^210. 



lo que escribio trick21 es relativamente correcto


----------



## Jazz_Light

_El sistema Internacional de unidades es un sistema de unidades para ayudarnos a anotar (escribir) cantidades sin necesidad usar la notación científica o muchos dígitos o pone a cero. Por ejemplo, un millón de hertz es un megahertz; una billonesima parte de un metro es un nanometro, y mil millones de metros es un gigametro, esto es 1/4 del camino a la Luna. El primer sistema internacional inventado fue uno en que los prefijos fueron a 10 elevado a la 12 y 10 elevado a la -18. Esto demostró ser inadecuado; por ejemplo, ahora hablamos aproximadamente miles de terabytes. Entonces esto fue ampliado a 10 elevado a la 18, las pequeñas unidades todavía iban sólo hasta 10 elevado a la -18.

Incluso esto ha resultado ser inadecuado. Entonces el sistema científico fue dos pasos más lejos en cada dirección. 10 elevado a la 21 es zetta-, y 10 elevado a la 24 es yotta-,el sol emite 380 yottawatts de poder. zetta es la "z" +-etta, que es una alteración de septi-, yotta es "y" +-otta una alteración de octo-, queriendo decir 8.
Según este modelo, el siguiente final debería ser xona-, ya que x viene antes y en el alfabeto, y 9 es noni-en latino. Asimismo 10 elevado a la 30 debería ser weka-, ya que la w precede x y 10 es deka en el griego.


Aquí está mi propuesta para la ampliación del sistema hasta 10 elevado a la 63, un vigintillion, el número de-illion continuo más alto aprobado en diccionarios. ¿Por qué salida este lejano? Hablamos de las cosas más grandes y más pequeñas todo el tiempo. Por ejemplo, un instante es 1/10 de un rimtosegundo, 10 elevado a la 43 segundos, que unos dicen es la unidad más pequeña de tiempo posible. Así aquí está:_









Fuente.

En otro lado encontré una tabla con otras unidades de almacenamiento, como el brontobyte y el geopbyte...



Saludos.


----------



## DJ DRACO

sigo creyendo que tus calculos estan errados.

la masa de la tierra no es similar a lo q la gente supone.

analogamente el volumen, ni la superficie, ni el diametro, ni nada de lo q los seres humanos suponemos.

yo creo q aun no hemos llegado a desarrollar nuestra ciencia siquiera en un 5% de lo q se podría.


y gran parte de esta "NO EVOLUCION" se la debemos a la iglesia.

como ejemplo cito a "LA mAQUINA DE DIOS"
jejeje, un simple acelerador de particulas q busca colisionar 2 paritculas subatomicas.

aparato q fue inventado hace años y que la verdad hasta el dia de hoy solo sirvio para eso... aun nada util.

y quiero que quede claro q me encanta la ciencia y la tecnologia, y odio las religiones, pero aun la gente es muy ignorante sobre ciertos aspectos cientificos.

saludos.

p/d: no se preocupen, la maquina de dios no puede destruir el planeta. y creo q jamas dara un resultado util q valga lo que costo esa maquina.


----------



## Eduardo

DJ DRACO dijo:
			
		

> sigo creyendo que tus calculos estan errados.


Errare humanum est.



> la masa de la tierra no es similar a lo q la gente supone.


Al menos podemos estar seguros que no es una una estrella de neutrones ;-) .



> analogamente el volumen, ni la superficie, ni el diametro, ni nada de lo q los seres humanos suponemos.


? ? ? ? Podes explicar este parrafo? 

Y de paso: Como estimarias vos la cantidad de atomos de una esfera?


----------



## carpio

NO ENTIENDO!



			
				DJ DRACO dijo:
			
		

> la masa de la tierra no es similar a lo q la gente supone.



Yo no supongo nada, lo calculo, y te aseguro que no es complicado.



			
				DJ DRACO dijo:
			
		

> analogamente el volumen, ni la superficie, ni el diametro, ni nada de lo q los seres humanos suponemos.


? preguntale al servicio de cartografía de tu país a ver que te dicen



			
				DJ DRACO dijo:
			
		

> yo creo q aun no hemos llegado a desarrollar nuestra ciencia siquiera en un 5% de lo q se podría.


No me queda claro que tiene que ver con lo anterior, aunque está claro que es cierto. La ciencia avanza a pasos aGIGAntados (aLUMAntados podría ser?)

Y por último que tiene que ver la iglesia con el radio de la tierra?
Aunque también estoy de acuerdo en que la iglesia católica es un atraso.


----------



## DJ DRACO

Todo lo que dije se entiende bien.

la ciencia demuestra cosas, la iglesia atraza.

y la ciencia deb ser estudiada, no podemos predecir cuanta masa tiene el planeta.

aun hoy no se tienen datos precisos del tamaño tridimensional de la tierra.

pero seguro que no hay 10^51 átomos.

y si suponemos que el universo es finito, el Lumabyte no podria almacenar siquiera nuestra galaxia.

ademas cabe agregar que es un Lumabyte, o sea capacidad de almacenaje de datos en informática. nada que ver con que entre un universo.

o me equivoco?


----------



## carpio

Mirá, la superficie de la tierra esá casi toda cartografiada, y hay satélites allá arriba que escanearon casi toda la superficie, por lo tanto a la superficie la conocemos bastante bien, con una buena supercomputadora se puede calcular el volúmen con buena precisión y bueno, también te puedo dar el radio en cualquier lugar. A lo que voy es que claro, con mas tecnología tal vez te pueda cartografiar cada grano de arena sobre la tierra pero eso realmente no va a cambiar el órden del exponente del que estamos hablando. Es una cuestión básica de la teoría de las medidas, toda medida tiene un error asociado y eso no está mal. Si mido el largo de mi teclado, te voy a decir la medida con una determinada presición que dependerá de la apreciación de la regla y del error asociado a la fabricación de la misma (cosa que sabrá el fabricante) pero sé que al fin y al cabo lo que mida va a ser cercano a un determinado valor. No te voy a decir que mide el doble. No sé cuántos átomos tiene el planeta, pero el volúmen y la masa se pueden calcular con determinada presición y sé que si tomo esos datos para calcuñar la cantidad de átomos del planeta no le voy a errar por mucho. Se entiende?


----------



## Eduardo

DJ DRACO dijo:
			
		

> Todo lo que dije se entiende bien.


No se entiende porque parece broma, estas desconfiando de cosas que hace rato se conocen y se han calculado o medido con poco margen de error. 



> la ciencia demuestra cosas, la iglesia atraza.


? ? ? Una verdad que no tiene nada que ver con esto.



> y la ciencia deb ser estudiada, no podemos predecir cuanta masa tiene el planeta.


No se predice, se calcula.
Por un lado con la ley gravitacion de Newton te sale el producto G*MasaTierra y de un experimento tipo balanza de torsion de Cavendish se saca el valor de G .



> aun hoy no se tienen datos precisos del tamaño tridimensional de la tierra.


Seria un negocio de cientos de millones de dolares para los abogados --> Demandar por estafa a los fabricantes de GPS .



> pero seguro que no hay 10^51 átomos.


Cualquier estimacion que hagas, parte de Masa_de_la_Tierra*Numero_de_Avogadro (con el ajuste de unidades), eso te daria el numero de atomos si fuera *solo hidrogeno*. Despues hay que hacer suposiciones de la composicion interna de la Tierra que haran que ese numero sea *menor*.



> y si suponemos que el universo es finito, el Lumabyte no podria almacenar siquiera nuestra galaxia.
> ademas cabe agregar que es un Lumabyte, o sea capacidad de almacenaje de datos en informática. nada que ver con que entre un universo.
> o me equivoco?


Se te esta mezclando el Lumabyte almacenando el universo, que es nada mas que un titulo "Cronica TV" para el hilo.  Con el ejemplo que di para imaginar lo 'grande' que es el numero 10^63.

Si te interesan mas estimaciones sobre la cantidad de atomos en el universo
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Observable_universe#Matter_content

Hay una frase comica de Arthur Eddington diciendo 
"Creo que hay 15.747.724.136.275.002.577.605.653.961.181.555.468.044.717.914.527.116.709.366.231.425.076.185.631.031.296 protones en el Universo y el mismo número de electrones".

A pesar de lo delirante del numero, esta dentro del mismo orden que las estimaciones actuales ( ~ 10^80 )


----------



## bb1

bueno pues yo ahora me invento el putabyte que es 10 elevado a 10 elevado a diez elevado a 10 y así repetido 10 elevado a 10 veces.


----------



## Romyggar

bb1 dijo:
			
		

> bueno pues yo ahora me invento el putabyte que es 10 elevado a 10 elevado a diez elevado a 10 y así repetido 10 elevado a 10 veces.



ajjajajajaja!


----------



## Guest

romyggar dijo:
			
		

> bb1 dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bueno pues yo ahora me invento el putabyte que es 10 elevado a 10 elevado a diez elevado a 10 y así repetido 10 elevado a 10 veces.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ajjajajajaja!
Hacer clic para expandir...


   

Mi favorito es el Petabyte, creo que por todos los petas que me he fumado    

Aunque el Mingabyte no esta tampoco mal (minga=falo en españa)   


P.D.: El universo NO es infinito, de todas formas, resulta curioso pensar que necesitas un lumabyte para hacer Matrix


----------



## fernandob

Trick21 dijo:
			
		

> les presento al lumabyte:
> 
> 
> 
> Código:
> 
> 
> 10.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.
> 000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.
> 000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.
> 000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.
> 000.000 (aproximadamente)
> 
> 
> 10 Exponente 210.... osea 10 y 210 ceros !
> 
> es la medida mas grande hasta el momento que existe en almacenameinto de bytes *no esta creada fisicamente *en ningun luagr pero se estima qeu es capaz de almacenar tooooodo el universo en datos
> 
> :s



ya es viejo, si no hace falta crearla fisicamente , con solo ecirlo alcanza entonces:

he creado el "unabochadebytes" la medida mas grande de la que se ha hablado hasta el momento, es similar a la mas grande que hayan escuchado pero con 3 ceros mas.
y la hice yo.................uFFFFFFFFF ! que laburo me dio !


----------



## Eduardo

Hemp dijo:
			
		

> ...Mi favorito es el Petabyte, creo que por todos los petas que me he fumado


Ah... Peta...    
Habia leido _Pete_ y pense: Cada uno es dueño de fumar con las vocales que quiera...


----------



## DOSMETROS

¿ Cómo calcular lo desconocido ?

Se sabe más del exterior que del propio interior , del planeta tierra hablo. 

En el nucleo de la tierra seguramente los espacios intermoleculares estén comprimidos debidos a la gran presión , así que teoricamente allí habrá mayor densisdad.

¿no?


----------



## Guest

Eduardo dijo:
			
		

> Hemp dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...Mi favorito es el Petabyte, creo que por todos los petas que me he fumado
> 
> 
> 
> Ah... Peta...
> Habia leido _Pete_ y pense: Cada uno es dueño de fumar con las vocales que quiera...
Hacer clic para expandir...


Mi favorita es la "o", me la hago a veces con un canuto mientro me echo unas risas con las otras 4 vocales sentados en el sofa   

Dos metros, como ya han dicho la masa terrestre se calcula mediante la atraccion gravitatoria de la misma, por lo que ya podriamos tener un nuecleo de protones que es una forma inequivoca de medir la masa.


----------



## Elvic

hablando de medidas un prefijo que escuche en un programa de tv.

si hablan de cantidades inimaginables seria;  un chingobyte. que equivaldría a +1 de cualquier otro prefijo


----------



## Guest

Elvic dijo:
			
		

> hablando de medidas un prefijo que escuche en un programa de tv.
> 
> si hablan de cantidades inimaginables seria;  un chigobyte. que equivaldría a +1 de cualquier otro prefijo



El putabyte va ganando ¬¬


----------



## fernandob

hay una cuestion que deje pasar y me parece absurda:

es eso de que el "nosecuantosbytes " ese que pusieron ahi odia contener a todo el universo , o a la información de todo el universo.

y me parece tan estupidamente ridiculo, que no da para mucha discusion.

ahi fui a buscarlo: el lumabyte.
supongamos que un dia de estos con mucho silicio y paciencia lo hacemos :
un lumabyte .
que ocupe un espacio fisico de , digamos un edificio de 10 pisos .

bueno, como mucho y siendo amables y si queremos decir "que es capaz de contener la información de tal espacio " (el universo ) .

solo contendra la información de un edificio de 10 pisos.
la información capaz de describirse a si misma .

que pelotudez entonces eso de que ......."todo el universo"


----------



## Guest

fernandob dijo:
			
		

> hay una cuestion que deje pasar y me parece absurda:
> 
> es eso de que el "nosecuantosbytes " ese que pusieron ahi odia contener a todo el universo , o a la información de todo el universo.
> 
> y me parece tan estupidamente ridiculo, que no da para mucha discusion.
> 
> ahi fui a buscarlo: el lumabyte.
> supongamos que un dia de estos con mucho silicio y paciencia lo hacemos :
> un lumabyte .
> que ocupe un espacio fisico de , digamos un edificio de 10 pisos .
> 
> bueno, como mucho y siendo amables y si queremos decir "que es capaz de contener la información de tal espacio " (el universo ) .
> 
> solo contendra la información de un edificio de 10 pisos.
> la información capaz de describirse a si misma .
> 
> que pelotudez entonces eso de que ......."todo el universo"




El tema es mucho mas complejo que eso.


----------



## fernandob

jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

entonces entra menos .........no mas .....como lo supuse


----------



## Guest

fernandob dijo:
			
		

> jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
> 
> entonces entra menos .........no mas .....como lo supuse



¬¬ mira que la gente acusa de preponte por eliminacion, pero en este caso te lo he de adjudicar por ignorancia. Espera que ahora te suelto la parrafada.


----------



## fernandob

no se que es eso de preponte por eliminacion


----------



## Guest

En este mundo hay cosas ciertas e inegables.

*Algo inegable* es que hubo tiempos mejores desde el punto de vista humano, el pasado es inegablemente mejor que el presente. Antaño no tenias mas preocupaciones que FOLLAR y CAZAR, asi de simple, de facil y compleja a la vez, era tu vida; que querias tirarte a una tia, pues ibas y te la cepillabas sin mas, sin leyes que te llamaran violador, sin "traumas" phsicologicos para la hembra, sin historias raras. Que querias comer, ibas y te cazabas un animal, sin mas, sin controles sanitarios, sin parasitos, sin vacas locas ni paranohias semejantes. Y si eras hembra era igualmetne facil, solo tenias que dejarte follar para comer y tu unica obligacion era tu hijo, y ademas esa obligacion era casi egocentrica para evitarte crisis hormonales. TODO era mas simple y mas facil.
En el presente la cosa cambia, ahora necesitas busacar una pareja monogamica, la hembra tiene que trabajar para mantener la alimentacion, y el macho tiene que realizar tareas propias de la hembra porque las ocupaciones laborales asi lo exijen. Ahora tienes MUCHAS mas responsabilidades y preocupaciones.
Y si, tienes telefono movil, tu vida no se acaba a los 30 años, una herida no te mata, hay ordenadores, etc... pero el precio que pagamos por estos avances es muy alto; tiempos pasados siempre fueron mejores.

Yo no opino, AFIRMO, que en un futuro esta linea sera mas gruesa, tendremos una peor calidad de vida humana a cambio de un mayor avance tecnologico. Que si, que se que lo bueno seria darle a un cabernicola un telefono movil, pero eso no es posible, los tiempos son los tiempos.

Quizas, si algun dia inventamos una maquina del tiempo tal y como se tiene teorizado, seamos capazes de vivir en una sociedad atemaporal  a la información, lo cual expandira mucho mas las posibilidades, pero esto ya, es otra historia.


*Algo cierto*, es que en cuanto a avanze tecnologico, llegara un punto en el que seamos capazes de aprovechar todo el potencial intelectual de la materia, hasta de una piedra, usando sus atomos para obtener capacidad computacional. Llegado este punto nos expandiremos mas alla de nuestro sistema solar, dejaremos de ser cuerpos para ser intelectos (si, teoria gosth in the shell, matrix, nivel 13, 2001 odisea en el espacio, etc...) este dia, nuestras necesidades seran distintas, y usaremos toda la materia del universo para crear un ente colectivo. Y si hacemos caso de la logica, abarcaremos TODO el universo, nos fusionaremos en un solo ente iiinteligente que utilizara toda la materia (y vete a saber si la antimateria tambien) para obtener capacidad computacional que nos substente.

Esto NO es una conjetura, es una AFIRMACION (si no nos matamos antes, por supuesto), ya que de logica extremista es el ultimo escalon de todo ente inteligente que habite en este universo, EXPANDIRSE.


Algo muy obvio es que este dia habremos perdido TODA humanidad, al igual que hemos perdido cierta humanidad desde la caberna hasta el dia de hoy.

Para aquel entonces, lo que hoy te parece tan absurdo no lo sera tanto, ya que existe la posibilidad de crear unidades de materia estable con menos masa que un atomo de hidrogeno, o mejor aun, ser capazes de crear un super atomo mega pesado con capacidad de computacion en su nucleo. Formas que desafian el conocimiento actual haylas, eso es seguro.

De lo que se desprenden 3 conceptos: 
-que el universo alcance el lumabyte  y lo optimize (no se te olvide que antes que humanos somos una reaccion atomica)
-que se encuentren futuras formas de optimizar la nacopacaidad computacional (menos probable pero no descartable)
-o que simplemente nos amtemos antes de que esto ocurra (la mas probable visto lo visto)

Pero no se puede tomar a cachondeo que algun dia toda la materia conocida pueda pasar a fomar parte nuestra, y que ese dia se alcanzara una ciffra bastante cercana al lumabyte. Si realmente somos seres inteligentes, ese es nuestro destino.

Mi opinion personal es que llegaremos a la teoria del niño luz de 2001 odisea en el espacio, y que computaremos directamente con luz, ya que esto sera en lo que acabemos reduciendo el universo, utilizando las dimensiones como "la circuiteria" y el tiempo como "memoria", mas teniendo en cuenta la teoria de que si  llegases al limite fisico del universo, saldiras por el lado opuesto ya que este es una esfera invertida (o la teria homer simpson, el universo es una roquilla y tu siempre estaras en el centro ). Por lo que de ser cierta mi alocada teoria necesitarios otro prefigo para describir la capacidad maxima de fotones que puede haber en el universo si convirtieramos toda la masa en energia (que tal fotobyte?).

Al final lo dicho, esta mierda de convertir el universo en algo cuantificable es mas extensa de lo que uno es capaz de imaginar. como ya dige antes, hay cosas inegables, y en mi opinion lo inegable para mi es que estabamos mas felizes en una caberna que con telefonos moviles.


----------



## Guest

fernandob dijo:
			
		

> no se que es eso de preponte por eliminacion



Perdon mi falta de vison debida al sueño, prepotente queria decir.


----------



## Pablo16

Elvic dijo:
			
		

> hablando de medidas un prefijo que escuche en un programa de tv.
> 
> si hablan de cantidades inimaginables seria;  un chingobyte. que equivaldría a +1 de cualquier otro prefijo



Putabyte = 1 chingo y 2 montones


----------



## zeta_bola_1

y para unabochadebytes cuantas putabytes necesitas?


----------



## Pablo16

mmm lo buscare en wikipedia jajajaja


----------



## fernandob

Hemp dijo:
			
		

> fernandob dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no se que es eso de preponte por eliminacion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perdon mi falta de vison debida al sueño, prepotente queria decir.
Hacer clic para expandir...


por todo lo que has escrito arriba diria :
sueño, mucha yerba o hierba y tambien liquidos de uso medicinal..........espero que te duermas solo y tranquilo  y no rodeado de personas de poca moral........no sea cosa que amanezcas con dolor donde no deberias sentirlo.


----------



## KARAPALIDA

Voto por el Putabyte, 

Como calculan los atomos de un agujero negro? 
Como calcularan la materia negra de la que esta echa mi suegra?

Con una Com"puta"dora X)

Saludos


----------



## Pablo16

diPUTAdos dicen?


----------



## Romyggar

Hemp dijo:
			
		

> En este mundo hay cosas ciertas e inegables.
> 
> *Algo inegable* es que hubo tiempos mejores desde el punto de vista humano, el pasado es inegablemente mejor que el presente. Antaño no tenias mas preocupaciones que FOLLAR y CAZAR, asi de simple, de facil y compleja a la vez, era tu vida; que querias tirarte a una tia, pues ibas y te la cepillabas sin mas, sin leyes que te llamaran violador, sin "traumas" phsicologicos para la hembra, sin historias raras. Que querias comer, ibas y te cazabas un animal, sin mas, sin controles sanitarios, sin parasitos, sin vacas locas ni paranohias semejantes. Y si eras hembra era igualmetne facil, solo tenias que dejarte follar para comer y tu unica obligacion era tu hijo, y ademas esa obligacion era casi egocentrica para evitarte crisis hormonales. TODO era mas simple y mas facil.
> En el presente la cosa cambia, ahora necesitas busacar una pareja monogamica, la hembra tiene que trabajar para mantener la alimentacion, y el macho tiene que realizar tareas propias de la hembra porque las ocupaciones laborales asi lo exijen. Ahora tienes MUCHAS mas responsabilidades y preocupaciones.
> Y si, tienes telefono movil, tu vida no se acaba a los 30 años, una herida no te mata, hay ordenadores, etc... pero el precio que pagamos por estos avances es muy alto; tiempos pasados siempre fueron mejores.
> 
> Yo no opino, AFIRMO, que en un futuro esta linea sera mas gruesa, tendremos una peor calidad de vida humana a cambio de un mayor avance tecnologico. Que si, que se que lo bueno seria darle a un cabernicola un telefono movil, pero eso no es posible, los tiempos son los tiempos.
> 
> Quizas, si algun dia inventamos una maquina del tiempo tal y como se tiene teorizado, seamos capazes de vivir en una sociedad atemaporal  a la información, lo cual expandira mucho mas las posibilidades, pero esto ya, es otra historia.
> 
> 
> *Algo cierto*, es que en cuanto a avanze tecnologico, llegara un punto en el que seamos capazes de aprovechar todo el potencial intelectual de la materia, hasta de una piedra, usando sus atomos para obtener capacidad computacional. Llegado este punto nos expandiremos mas alla de nuestro sistema solar.......,.




De acuerdo totalmente con ese "algo innegable", y a la mier@#! con eso de "algo cierto", porque? porque tu bien lo dijiste, nos vamos a matar *antes* de tener como cerebro a una galaxia, y que comamos como caramelo un planeta.

Simplemente la humanidad es demasiado idiota para considerarla una raza inteligente (si yo soy humano)... digo esto porque simplemente desde que eramos cavernicolas no hemos podido solucionar el maldito problema de la guerra (+ hambre + pobreza + etc...)  si, mucho iphone 3g, mucho windows vista, etc etc, pero nos seguimos matando a garrotazos como hace 30mil años!

Debido a que lo que más nos gusta  es fornicar, nos multimplicamos mas rapido de los que nos matamos, pero tranquilos!  en lo que más pensamos es desarrollar la tecnología para que esto no siga sucediendo! ya tenemos bombas nucelares, misiles transcontinentales, que dividen en forma cuadrática la población en segundos y si eso no basta, desde hace años estamos masacrando cuanto ser vivo y ecosistema se nos atraviese! sabiendo que sin ellos es nuestro fin

Y lo mejor de todo es que somos tan inteligentes que queremos extender nuestra evolucionada capacidad cavernícola a todo el universo!. 

De que nos sirve almacenar toda la información del universo (que ni a patadas cabe en un lumabyte.. tal vez en un putabyte me lo creería) si ni sabemos como diablos salvar a 3000 niños que mueren de hambre por hora? es que ni conocemos la mitad del océano(en las profundidades! obvio) y ya queremos alardear de todo el universo...    

Nos falta muuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuucho, pero muuuuuuuuuuuchoooooooooo!... creo que somos muy inteligentes, pero no sabemos pensar!

PD1:no me extrañaría que mas adelante creáramos hoyos negros para "limpiar" el retrete (jejejeje)

PD2: nada personal Hemp, respeto tu opinión y la verdad creo que son puntos de vista interesantes (de verdad lo creo)


----------



## DJ DRACO

Bueh...

Dejando de lado el sarcasmo y la ironía....

1) por mas almacenamiento que tenga el lumabyte, solo puede almacenar datos binarios. NO PODRÁ almacenar un UNIVERSO dado que es MATERIA.

2) donde estan las putas? ? ?

amigo karapálida, no pensará dejarme fuera de esto...


----------



## Elvis!

8 Bits = 1Byte
1024 Bytes = 1 Kilobyte
1024 Kilobytes = 1 Megabyte
1024 Megabytes = 1 Gigabyte
1024 Gigabytes = 1 Terabyte
1024 Terabytes = 1 Petabyte
1024 Petabytes = 1 Exabyte
1024 Exabytes = 1 Zettabyte
1024 Zettabytes = 1 YottaByte
1024 YottaBytes = 1 Brontobyte
1024 Brontobytes = 1 GeopByte


Yo mañana si puedo me compro muuuchos discos y me armo mi Pc con 1GeopByte creo que por ahi voy a andar bien con todos los Sistemas Operativos que quiero meter mas las pelis que me gustan mas las XXXXXXXXX mas la musica mas todos los diagramas de este foro ahh y si me alcanza el tiempo voy a instalar Windows 1.0 (El que salio en 1985 para los que no saben..con que al final del GeopByte me queden 2Megabytes ya voy a andar bien)

Por favor dejemos de inventar sufijos para las capacidades si yo ahora digo que inebte el InfinitoByte quien me gana?Jaa!Lo jodi hasta Bill Gay! 

Un saludo!


----------



## DJ DRACO

Bill Gay sería el hermano putazo de Bill Gates.

miren, sufijos son los mismos para todas las áreas de la ciencia, y son todas potencias enteras positivas y negativas de base 10.

todo bien con el lumabyte o como quieran llamarle, no puede almacenar ni la centésima parte del universo ya que Einstein que si fue un fisico muy inteligente en todas sus observaciones y predicciones dijo que el universo es infinito.

yo creo q todo termina siendo finito, aunque muy grande pero finito.

saudos.


----------



## fernandob

¿¿ y lo gordito ?


----------



## sin7

excelente tabla gracias por compartirla en el foro.


----------



## Polioxyde

> Mi favorito es el Petabyte, creo que por todos los petas que me he fumado
> 
> Aunque el Mingabyte no esta tampoco mal (minga=falo en españa)


 
el Mingabyte esta sobredimensionado, deberia ser igual a los bytes que caben en 12 centimetros o asi ¿no?


----------



## asherar

Esta vez yo estoy de acuerdo con Eduardo (mmm  qué me está pasando?)


----------

